

Disrupting Homelessness One Voicemail at a Time - az
http://www.joinable.org/

======
antihero
Seems like a great idea! I know a lot of homeless cannot get back in the game
because they intrinsically lack the things defacto required to get a job
(address, phone). Is there plan for monetisation or is it pure pro-bono? The
latter would be more awesome, but honestly I'm curious.

